# how to felt starting with an old sweater?



## farmer kate (Jan 21, 2007)

Just found a really cool secondhand wool sweater with one or two small holes in it. Not my size, but I thought I could possibly felt the wool and use it for something else? But I don't know how to begin; obviously I need to shrink this thing a good bit. How would I start?

farmer kate


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Toss it in the washer with plenty of hot water, detergent, a bit of baking soda and a couple pair of blue jeans.

This should felt the sweater down for you.

If it gets a lot of pills or balls of fiber after this wash (something I've heard called 'afterbirth'), take a razor head and shave them off.

I've used the sleeves to make children's mittens. There is so much you can make from these! The sky is the limit!!


ETA:
I found a 100% shetland hand knitted sweater yesterday at Goodwill - no dyes - Beautiful!!! Nope, not fellting it, enjoying the heck out of it!!


----------



## farmer kate (Jan 21, 2007)

So the hot water is only part of the equation? It needs the rubbing part too? Just trying to get it clear in my head. Figures when I want to shrink something on purpose, I don't know how!

farmer kate


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The dryer will insure you have a well fulled/felted sweater. Once it is to that point you can cut it with scissors.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I always put anything that I am felting in an old pillowcase. This is less important when felting a recycled garment, but VERY critical (to not having to call a washer repairperson),when using new wool, so I do it with everything.

I put it in the pillowcase, throw something heavy, like throw rugs or jeans in, use as hot water as possible, and keep hitting the aggitation cycle. I check the progress of things every ten minutes, or so.

I have never used the dryer, as whatever shape things dry in, is the permanent shape they'll have. Felt it good, and lay flat to dry.

Happy felting!


----------



## farmer kate (Jan 21, 2007)

Dang. I don't have a dryer. I'll send it over to my neighbors and ask her to run it through for me, I guess!

farmer kate


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I find accidently putting it in the wash does a good job. Just felted a lovely pink wool and mohair sweater, and I have a front loader.


----------

